# Hello from Montana!...Previous and current gsd owner...current new owner HELP!!



## chris.eckermann.ce (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone my name is Chris and I have a 2 year old unaltered German Shepard. He's pure bred and a very good dog....for the most part. 
I recently lost my previous Shepard ...after 15 years of the best friend I've ever had. He was my everything. He never left my side. I still sometimes call max ( my new dog) , hunter ( my old dogs name) 

I aquired max for free from my bosses sister who had him for a year. Before that my boss had him. He was too much. He jumped fences etc. Etc. No violence towards people have they told me nor have I seen. He's fantastic with kids, and the most gentle giant I've ever seen. 
They contacted me and I met him and the rest is yet to be seen. He's been given up on by two owners , but I will not give up on him. I love him and have built trust and respect with him. 
In a matter of a week max made a complete 180 turn around. My boss his brother and the sister were astonished. I am very proud of him.
Two problems I'm trying to adress that are a serious problem in both our lives.
1) any other dog he sees it's scary ....and he turns into something I've never seen. I really don't know we're to start . I've tried meeting with friends ' dogs at parks on neutral territory. Not a chance. 
2) max loves frisbee...and loves my rapala when I'm fishing. He loses his mind everytime that I cast . Barking yelping etc. Not only is it dangerous it's embarrassing and frustrating. I have tried to spend at least 45 mins before I even start fishing to get his excitement out...but it doesn't help. I won't take him anymore if I can't figure this out. Which will be detrimental to our relationship. Fishing here in Montana is why I live here. Every weekend. Everyday off 
I consider myself to be very good with Shepard's and I can't even tell you why. I've always been able to be on a certain level with these dogs.. I wouldn't own any other breed.

Some people are telling me to get him fixed
Will it cure any of this?
Breeding is a very real possibility, but I'm on here for advice. 
Anything that anyone can do will help me a great Deal. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I don’t think neutering will do anything, it sounds like excitement to me.. I’m not a professional trainer by any means but just by the brief description you gave. With regards to other dogs people will tell you thresholds, find a distance he won’t lose his mind with other dogs, work with him on some obedience and his ability to focus in you. Then you slowly get closer snd closer until dogs become background scenery, and all he wants to do is listen and focus on you.. try and be more interesting than the dogs, as for fishing maybe he just wants to jump in.. the rod, casting splash in the water is going to trigger prey drive.. which is why I assume he’s reacting this way, maybe try having a long chew with you like a raw bone or something like a bull stick.. also reward like crazy the behaviour you want if he settles even for a second, treat treat praise, try correcting the negative behaviour. what’s his ball drive like, if you gave him a ball would this satisfy him while chilling out while you fish? My girl went crazy when we used to go swimming, then she finally jumped in and she stopped.. but if i give her a ball she’s much more subdued walking around with a ball squeaking it chewing on it.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

As far as other dogs go, leash frustration is real. There are plenty of threads about helping teach your dog that he can look at the other dog but not expect to go over to them to play or sniff or rumble. 

For fishing I can't help much. My big-boy watched a gentleman land a fish just once and every since that day he was super excited with every single cast. He would bark and bounce and tug on his leash. It was if he was cheering for a favorite football team! I tried to teach him to watch quietly but it was just too much for him. Even distancing him didn't help. He then taught this behavior to my gal-dog. if the weather is cool she will watch quietly from our truck. If it is too hot for that, we have to leave her home. The idea that we could catch fish, even if they didn't get to eat them, was just too fascinating.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It's shepherd, not shepard.

Please don't breed your dog without a mentor.

There are plenty of threads concerning reactivity. I build tools into training to manage the dog, leash pressure and corrections for leash pulling, and then incorporate that into walking the dog. When the dog reacts to another dog, I ask for a heel or come and then correct for non compliance. Keep moving.

As for the fishing, I would approach that just like a down stay after throwing a toy. That's where I would start. Once you get good compliance with a toy, get the fishing rod out in the back yard and then reward with the toy for holding the stay. Slowly increase duration until the dog can keep his poop in a group for several throws and several minutes before rewarding. Then move it to the lake. Start short and reward often.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Please don't consider breeding a dog with behavior problems. I have no idea why he's fishing rod obsessed but I know with Elke we had to teach her to get a toy in her mouth. She just had to have something. Max sounds like a good dog who just needs some guidance. How about a stuffed or plastic fish? Either that or leave him home or in the truck when you go fishing.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OP - if you think breeding will calm the guy down - I doubt it. Quite possibly the opposite. Additionally, as you probably know from the forum and other venues, there are a lot of criteria to meet before breeding. titles, health clearances, etc. ...


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I think the OP meant that breeding is a real possibility if he doesn’t neuter and the dog roams because maybe he cannot safely control the dog and doesn’t know howto handle his drives. I may be wrong. 
The dog looks Czech-ish to me. Impulse control is what I would focus on right now.


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

I would say for the dog encounters and for the fishing line encounters two items need to be done. First is your leash walking in your home or type of warehouse to practice loose leash walking, getting you gsd focus on you also gsd listening to commands when walking e.g. leave it, heal, nope and slow for when anything comes past. You might need an experienced gsd trainer for this to understand how to apply correct leash treatment. A good gsd trainer will even have a dog walk past you in training in correct leash walking and encounters. Second item fishing I would say cast your fishing and pretend to fish at home like you would outdoors see how your gsd reacts with the sound and movement this you can determine if the moving fishing Rod is making the gsd excited or not. If gsd does react indoors with this training correct and go nope down command then calm if gsd is well behaved indoors with fishing rod before you set up outdoors use commands down and stay if gsd follows through then changes when fishing rod comes firmly state nope and leave it. I am not a professional gsd trainer but that’s my advice, but best to seek professional gsd trainer in your area.


----------



## chris.eckermann.ce (6 mo ago)

Emilia C said:


> I would say for the dog encounters and for the fishing line encounters two items need to be done. First is your leash walking in your home or type of warehouse to practice loose leash walking, getting you gsd focus on you also gsd listening to commands when walking e.g. leave it, heal, nope and slow for when anything comes past. You might need an experienced gsd trainer for this to understand how to apply correct leash treatment. A good gsd trainer will even have a dog walk past you in training in correct leash walking and encounters. Second item fishing I would say cast your fishing and pretend to fish at home like you would outdoors see how your gsd reacts with the sound and movement this you can determine if the moving fishing Rod is making the gsd excited or not. If gsd does react indoors with this training correct and go nope down command then calm if gsd is well behaved indoors with fishing rod before you set up outdoors use commands down and stay if gsd follows through then changes when fishing rod comes firmly state nope and leave it. I am not a professional gsd trainer but that’s my advice, but best to seek professional gsd trainer in your area.


That's great help. Thank you so much. We've been trying it all night and I'm going out tomorrow and we will see if it worked


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

chris.eckermann.ce said:


> I figured one of your types would show up here. I didn't ask for permission nor did I ask for your ok to breed my dog. Listen here.....I don't care what you build . And anyone with your attitude and arrogance and awesome spelling skills would never entertain one second of my time. So you keep it moving. I was very nice and truthful and asking for help... Ur arrogant self couldn't wait to post this. I've been through obedience school with my first dog. I'm not an idiot. Do yourself a favor and pick a different person to talk down to. I can assure you my friend, I'm not your guy.


I do believe I am reading much more arrogance in your reply to Mr. Winners than in his reply to you.

I didn’t notice you indicating that you have been reading the forum much for if you had you would have found that Mr. Winners is very experienced in training dogs and in dealing with dogs with “issues.” He is generally very blunt and gives you the information you need. The tools to which he referred are methods to train and correct behavior and he has spent decades learning, using and teaching them.

As far as whether your dog is breed worthy, I would suggest you read some of the posts on people asking about breeding their dogs and also read the posts about poorly bred dogs with heartbreaking issues both physical and mental.

And the correct spelling is
S H E P H E R D
You are on a forum of GSD enthusiasts and Mr. Winners gave you the correct spelling so that you would not embarrass yourself by continuing to misspell the name of our breed of choice.

Good luck with your dog. I have found it is better to humbly stop, listen, see if there is information that might be helpful, give the suggestions a try then ask more questions. Lots of experience here. You don’t have to do any of the things suggested, but better if you just say your thanks than attack a responder who offered actually offered you excellent advise.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

I've said it a thousand times and I'll say it a thousand more, just because your dog is intact and pretty, does not mean it needs to be bred.

We're not attacking you, you came to a forum with some very experienced GSD enthusiasts, and even a couple breeders, you're getting honest answers. There is so much more to breeding than most people know.

Your dog should be titled and health tested, as well as many other things, before you should even consider breeding. Its not just about making cute puppies or profit, its about improving the breed. There are so many sad stories of mental and physical health issues in a dog because of people tossing two together for the fun of it, you can't blame any of us here, who love this breed and want whats best for it, for speaking out against it.

There was no need to be so rude to David, he is a very knowledgeable man and was trying to help you out and educate you, you came off very rude and defensive and that isn't welcome here, an obedience class scratches the surface of what can go into training a dog, I suggest listening to him.
If you want people to help, be willing to learn and take criticism, I wish you luck with your boy.

If you're willing to state your general area, people here could direct you to a good trainer


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Chris, this is what David Winners used to do for a living: Let’s see your action pictures!

He has more experience training and handling high drive working dogs than just about anyone else on this board.

He only wants to help. I strongly suggest you listen to him.


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

chris.eckermann.ce said:


> That's great help. Thank you so much. We've been trying it all night and I'm going out tomorrow and we will see if it worked


Great  hopefully that will help it, I like Nate Schoemers approach in training as well in his YouTube videos he’s like set your dogs / puppies for success and failure at times so you can guide them I think training gsd before hand you go outdoors helps a lot you always want to try to get a follow through command with your gsd but that takes time and training. Hopefully it goes better than before you get some progress but everything takes time so have fun


----------



## Cigarillo (Dec 20, 2021)

I’m no expert either, but I think that some GSDs that have been given up by prior owners may require extra patience to replace bad habits with good ones.

I also adopted an adult GSD who had been given up by 2 prior families. She had a “history “ but it turned out, she was actually a good fit for me — only because I had time — being retired & in Covid Lockdown.
You believe he’s a good dog & you have a prior GSD in your memory to compare him to. Hunter may have been raised very differently from Max. I have become a believer in GSDs’ ability to learn & adapt to the person who has time.


----------

